# [Game/Free/2.3.3+] Speed Holic 3D



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

A super high speed racing game.

Just follow the green track.

[ Control method ]

Keep pressing the left or right hand side of the screen.

right : anti-clockwise rotation

left : clockwise rotation

[ Game Features ]

4 types of background skins

rankings and achievements

simple operation method

fantastic musics

very hard

[ performance tip ]

The skin 'type 0' is the best option for high performance.

*Download from Google Play*


----------

